# 10th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP



## dj rudy k (Jan 26, 2016)

10th Annual
CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP
OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS & YEARS

PRE 30'S! - FAT TIRE! - MID WEIGHT! - BMX
LIGHT WEIGHT! - STINGRAY! - KRATE! -
MUSCLE BIKE! - WHIZZER ( Motor) TYPE! - JUVENILE
MINI BIKEs


SHOW CLASS'S-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED / CUSTOM

SPECTATOR ADMISSION $2
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
SWAP SPACE $25 INDOOR - OUT DOOR $20
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2M REGISTRATION & SET UP 7:30AM 9AM.
TROPHY AWARDS 1:45 PM
JUDGED & SPECTATOR VOTING !
BIKE CORAL FOR INDVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5
WE RECOMMEND YOU PRE- REGISTER TO INSURE INDOOR SPACE.
8FT SWAP TABLES INCLUDED INDOORS


Location
ADDISON TOWN SHIP GYM
401 N. Addison Rd., Addison, IL
FOR MORE INFORMATION
CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS
Rudy K. 224-587-6803 OR VISIT
http://www.facebook.com/DJRudyK
RAIN OR SHINE





]


----------



## dboi4u (Feb 4, 2016)

Is it just me or in not looking good enough but I can't seem to find the date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Feb 4, 2016)

dboi4u said:


> Is it just me or in not looking good enough but I can't seem to find the date? Ooooooh I see it in the new flyer thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Feb 4, 2016)

Looks like Sunday April 3rd. This is a really nice show and swap. Little bit off the north east corner of Lake St. and Addison Rd. in Addison Ill., across from the ace hardware store. Always a good showing of bikes and parts in the swap, both indoors and outside. Nice line-up of bikes in the show, inside. The parking lot for the swap area is open so vendors can get in early to set up.... that's a big plus,
as it avoids the hassle of rushing around dragging out your stuff and getting set up without folks pawing through your stuff ........before you are set up..
Rudy does a great job with the show and swaps he puts on. gotta give the guys and gals that go the extra effort the credit to do these shows for us. Thanks Rudy and CO.!


----------



## the tinker (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey everyone if you are near Illinois stop by the Chicagoland Klassic Bike Show and Swap in Addison .
Lots of parts to finish your winter projects and lots of bikes to start something new.  Plenty of good stuff for everyone!!
BE THERE!!!.....It's this Sunday.


----------



## dboi4u (Apr 2, 2016)

Great local swap tons of great stuff show and like always great people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Apr 2, 2016)

What type of stuff are people bringing looking for Prewar rack for 28 and 26


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

